# Any tear away options for Tie-Dye shirts?



## toiletries3000 (Mar 25, 2010)

Does anyone know of any tear away options for tie-dye blanks. That means not the Dynomite brand.

Thanks,


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

toiletries3000 said:


> Does anyone know of any tear away options for tie-dye blanks. That means not the Dynomite brand.
> 
> Thanks,


I had someone who wanted to make tie die shirts in my studio a few months ago.

What does Dynomite charge for those things?

I think I sent them there.


----------

